# Chicken balding :(



## AlexandraLawrence (May 18, 2020)

I have some concerns about my Bluebell chicken, Petra - she is about 1.5 years old. Recently, we have noticed balding behind her comb. It was only slight a few weeks ago and she has moulted a little recently so we didn't think too much of it, but the patch is now visibly growing, (and the red on her comb is becoming darker in places, don't know if that's relevant.)

She's showing no behaviour changes from her soft and gentle temperament and no signs of distress. For some context she is with 2 other chickens - they have always got on very well, they have a large pen and enclosure in the garden. We mite spray the hut. 

If this is something natural I suppose I am looking for peace of mind, and if it's not, please let me know whatever I can do to make her better!


----------



## AlexandraLawrence (May 18, 2020)

Images for context


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you checked the birds for mites? Spraying the coop is great but it won't keep them from populating the birds. The easiest way to see them is to wait until after dark and shine a flashlight on the heads or under the tails. If they're there you'll see them moving around. 

A slightly closer view of the area with the missing feathers would be helpful too.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It's from the other chickens pecking at it.Once the pattern gets bigger the more they will be inclined to peck at it.Put some anti-peck lotion on it.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Mites and pecking were my first instincts also after looking at the picture magnified. I can't see mite or pecking damage but that isn't always obvious. 
Try the antipeck lotion like NM mentioned and see what happens.


----------

